

Ask HN: What resources to give a Comp Sci student that only knows C++/Java? - sandieman

Am looking to help "enable" computer science developers that only know C++/Java to learn more modern languages Rails/Node.js/etc and work in a Git/Github environment. Any good resources/methods that help make this transition easier?
======
hasenj
"Can your language do this?" by Joel Spolsky is an excellent introduction to
functional programming for people coming from a C++/Java background.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/08/01.html>

Reading it was the first time I realized what I had be missing by not knowing
anything about functional programming.

I think it would motivate people to want to learn more.

------
achompas
Are you thinking about resources for learning web frameworks like Rails,
Django, etc.? Or do you want them to start working through some of the newer
multi-purpose languages (Clojure, Scala, etc.)?

